# [téléphone] compatibilité GNU/Linux et OS disponible

## bouleetbil

Bonsoir,

Je souhaite changer de téléphone pour un LG viewty (LG KU990) si j'ai bien compris, ce téléphone est sous Windows CE. Est-il possible de le synchroniser simplement sous Linux ?

Sinon lequel me conseillez-vous ? ( Je voudrais pouvoir écouter ma musique, aller sur internet, récupérer mes mails, si possible MSN   :Embarassed:  et accessoirement téléphoner, et bien sur pas trop cher )

Question subsidiaire, existe-t-il à l'heure actuelle des téléphones en vente en france sous Linux et qui fonctionne bien ?

----------

## titoucha

Je suis aussi intéressé par une téléphonne sous linux.

----------

## Delvin

Pour un téléphone sous nux faut attendre le neo1973 ou bien android de google.

Je crois que certains HTC peuvent tourner avec linux mais je ne sais pas ou en est le support des fonctionnalités  :Confused: 

----------

## Temet

Je déconseille Samsung (sur ce point).

Je peux transférer par bluetooth mais pas synchro.

----------

## Bobyl

D'expérience, les téléphones Nokia (et plus généralement ceux sous Symbian) sont assez faciles à synchroniser (avec evolution ou avec kontact) en utilisant opensync.

Pour trouver une liste non exhaustive des téléphones fonctionnant avec OpenSync: http://www.opensync.org/wiki/DeviceCompatibilityList

----------

## lesourbe

je suis également très intéressé par le neo 1973.

----------

## adjaxio

Moi je vous propose le Motorola RAZ 2 V8

Je ne sais pas si il est synchronisable avec linux mais cela doit être possible !

Voila 

Bye 

Adjaxio

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonsoir,

Merci pour ces info. Le neo1973 a l'air vraiment super sympa. Par contre en regardant tous ces smartphones beaucoup sont sous Windows CE quand même. Est-ce qu'il faut un antivirus ? 

En plus j'ai réussi à me débarrasser de cet OS sur mes ordi perso si c'est pour l'avoir sur mon téléphone c'est bizarre. Et aujourd'hui  je viens de me prendre la tête avec mon fournisseur. Donc je vais attendre un peu et clôturer. Tant pis je verrais plus tard (je ferrais des économies)

D'ici la le neo1973 serra peut être disponible   :Laughing: 

----------

## lesourbe

il est déjà dispo en version dev... 

beintôt normalement pour le "mass market".

----------

## Delvin

La version mass market est prévue pour la fin de l'année

*croise les doigts*

----------

## kwenspc

 *bouleetbil wrote:*   

> Par contre en regardant tous ces smartphones beaucoup sont sous Windows CE quand même. 

 

Dans ce marché c'est soit ouïne CE soit Symbian (S40/S60 chez Nokia). À eux deux ils doivent avoir + de 80% au moins.

----------

## bouleetbil

Salut

Pour ceux qui voudrait s'amusait en attendant le neo1973 : http://wiki.openmoko.org/wiki/Getting_OpenMoko_working_on_host_with_Xoo

Perso, c'est en cours  :Laughing:   Histoire d'avoir une idée du projet

Y a pas mal de doc sur openmoko sur le wiki comme openmoko grâce à qemu : http://wiki.openmoko.org/wiki/OpenMoko_under_QEMU

----------

